# Q about Spec V Rockford Fosgate Speakers



## RockoS13 (May 21, 2004)

Where is the amp for the front speakers located in an 04 Spec V with the Rockford Fosgate system? Are they part of the speaker or are they located separately along the door?

We're changing a head unit and want to bypass the existing external speaker amps.

thanks


----------



## leakx (Aug 27, 2006)

in the trunk mounted on the top


----------

